# How do I move everything from my old computer to new?



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I have an Acer Aspire (notebook?) and got a new Dell Insperion as a gift. 

I am really pretty computer illiterate so when I googled how to move everything from one laptop to another it was like reading greek. 

Can I do this by myself?

What's the easiest way to start?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There are programs out there that help you do it. However, saving what you want to keep from the old computer to a flash drive and then saving that to the new computer would probably be the easiest way.

What kind of things do you want moved?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

That's what I thought I would do - then I went online and got confused. I use Open Office so that's a simple download. 

Someone suggested I transfer everything to the new computer while keeping everything on the old computer, then set them up as a home group(?) where information from one automatically goes to the other. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Use the Windows transfer utility. It will transfer data only so you will have to install the programs you use. It is pretty straightforward. 

Ack! Forget what I said if your new computer is Win 10 as it doesn't come with Windows Transfer. I really really do not understand why MS stripped Win 10 of so many helpful tools. Except for the pretty displays it's like going back to Win 3.1 to get anything done. Actually more cumbersome as I've been spoiled by XP and Win 7 in the ease of working with it. 

I have three computers on my home network but do not have them linked to sync. I was concerned that if I accidentally downloaded some malware, it would then affect them all.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, it's Win 10, and I'm finding the same problems. I've had XP and Win 7 and am able to figure things out. Win 10 appears to be much harder to navigate even on the simple things I should be able to do. 

I need a Win 10 for Dummies. At one time I had Dragon Naturally Speaking and found it very frustrating, so I turned off that gal on the new computer. Maybe I do need to turn her back on.

Never thought of malware affecting both computers. Logical. Thanks.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I would just copy all my files on an external hard drive or flash drive, depending on how much you are talking about. I have many T's of video so I kind of do that in due course anyway.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

For those that are migrating to Windows 10 from an older version of windows, I highly recommend the following program. It is free and will give you the old start menu - no tiles. I started using it on windows 8 and am a big fan.

http://classicshell.net/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

By far the easiest way is to transplant the hard drive into the new computer. But the problem with doing that is that Windows will know it's in a new computer and ask you to register. That can cost you, but there are ways around that.

The next best solution is to transfer your user files to a cloud drive, such as Google Drive. They offer 15GB of cloud space for free, and that should be more than enough space. just install Google Drive in the new laptop and all of your files will be there automatically.


----------

